# Aucun son avec l'Apple TV



## MacPinpon (8 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche de l'aide!!! 

J'ai fais l'acquisition cette semaine de la nouvelle apple TV et d'un cable HDMI Belkin. Je branche tout ce beau monde sur ma tv LCD LG (réf 32LG3500) et là pas de son. Image nickel, connexion wifi nickel, connexion macbook pro nickel mais pas de son. Impossible de trouver le réglage qui va bien pour avoir le son. 

J'ai testé toutes les recommandations d'Apple et j'ai vérifié que ma télé était compatible.... Donc maintenant j'ai plus d'idées pour trouver le problème.

J'en appel donc à la communauté de la pomme à me proposer des solutions!

Merci d'avance.


----------



## kangaroos (8 Octobre 2010)

plusieurs problème possible : 
- le cable HDMI est vieux et n'est pas cablé pour le son (on rigole pas ça arrive  )
- l'appletv ne support pas les codec audio (film officiel apple ou converti ?)

Moi je converti avec handbrake et niveau sont je laisse 2 pistes : un AC3 et l'autre dolby stéreo, et ça marche nickel.


----------



## Onra (8 Octobre 2010)

Idem j'ai du son ma tv, par contre j'ai un autre souci à propos du son mais je vais ouvrir un autre sujet pour ne pas polluer celui-ci.


----------



## MacPinpon (8 Octobre 2010)

kangaroos a dit:


> plusieurs problème possible :
> - le cable HDMI est vieux et n'est pas cablé pour le son (on rigole pas ça arrive  )
> - l'appletv ne support pas les codec audio (film officiel apple ou converti ?)
> 
> Moi je converti avec handbrake et niveau sont je laisse 2 pistes : un AC3 et l'autre dolby stéreo, et ça marche nickel.



Le câble HDMI est tout neuf et bien branché.

Et concernant, le film, c'est un film officiel. 

Merci quand même.

PS: J'ai une borne Airport express pour mon MacBook Pro, est ce que ça peux jouer?


----------



## kangaroos (8 Octobre 2010)

MacPinpon a dit:


> Le câble HDMI est tout neuf et bien branché.
> 
> Et concernant, le film, c'est un film officiel.
> 
> ...




t'as essayé de passer vient un câble pour exclure un problème de débit ?

Je sais que chez moi quand ça merdais en wifi c'était le son qui était coupé en premier.


----------



## MacPinpon (9 Octobre 2010)

kangaroos a dit:


> t'as essayé de passer vient un câble pour exclure un problème de débit ?
> 
> Je sais que chez moi quand ça merdais en wifi c'était le son qui était coupé en premier.



C'est pas ça non plus....


----------



## personnal (9 Octobre 2010)

MacPinpon a dit:


> C'est pas ça non plus....




est ce que tu as le même problème avec ta musique ?


----------



## MacPinpon (10 Octobre 2010)

personnal a dit:


> est ce que tu as le même problème avec ta musique ?



C'est pareil avec la musique et le son des menus. Aucun son. J'ai appelé Apple hier et ils ne voient pas non plus. Il me l'échange et on verra bien.


----------



## Laurent Fignon (10 Octobre 2010)

Es-tu certain que çà ne vient pas de ta TV (option à activer dans le menu HDMI ?) ?
Existe-t-il tjrs dans le menu de paramétrage de l'AppleTV 2 une rubrique "activer la sortie audio numérique" ? Si oui - et en tout cas sur l'AppleTV 1 - si cette dernière est activée le son n'est pas véhiculé par le HDMI...

Bref, avant de la renvoyer, je pense que faire un test avec une autre TV chez un copain (ou dans la famille) et de connecter une autre lecteur hdmi sur ta TV s'impose  !



Laurent F


----------



## MacPinpon (11 Octobre 2010)

Laurent Fignon a dit:


> Es-tu certain que çà ne vient pas de ta TV (option à activer dans le menu HDMI ?) ?
> Existe-t-il tjrs dans le menu de paramétrage de l'AppleTV 2 une rubrique "activer la sortie audio numérique" ? Si oui - et en tout cas sur l'AppleTV 1 - si cette dernière est activée le son n'est pas véhiculé par le HDMI...
> 
> Bref, avant de la renvoyer, je pense que faire un test avec une autre TV chez un copain (ou dans la famille) et de connecter une autre lecteur hdmi sur ta TV s'impose  !
> ...



J'ai déjà tester ma télé avec ma xbox 360 et le câble HDMI que j'utilise pour l'apple tv et j'ai bien l'image et le son. 

J'ai aussi tester tout les régléges de ma télé et de l'apple TV. Dans cette nouvelle version, il y a un réglage pour activer le son automatiquement via HDMI que l'on peux choisir en automatique ou en manuel. 

Je pense vraiment que ça vient de la petite boite noir. Mais je vous en dirai plus dans quelques jours.


----------



## MacPinpon (21 Octobre 2010)

Up

J'ai reçu ma deuxième nouvelle apple Tv aujourd'hui par le SAV.... et j'ai toujours le même souci. Je n'arrive pas à savoir d'où cela vient alors que le câble HDMI fonctionne très bien avec ma xBox 360...

Des idées???


----------



## gibet_b (21 Octobre 2010)

MacPinpon a dit:


> Up
> 
> J'ai reçu ma deuxième nouvelle apple Tv aujourd'hui par le SAV.... et j'ai toujours le même souci. Je n'arrive pas à savoir d'où cela vient alors que le câble HDMI fonctionne très bien avec ma xBox 360...
> 
> Des idées???



Déjà, y a de bonnes chances que ça ne vienne pas de l'Apple TV.

Tu n'as pas de câble optique branché dessus, ce qui pourrait peut-être squizzé le son par hdmi ? Ta xbox, le son va bien à ta télé via HDMI ? Tu n'as pas moyen d'essayer un autre câble quand même ? Le HDMI va-t-il directement à ta tv ou passe par un ampli HC ?


----------



## MacPinpon (22 Octobre 2010)

gibet_b a dit:


> Déjà, y a de bonnes chances que ça ne vienne pas de l'Apple TV.
> 
> Tu n'as pas de câble optique branché dessus, ce qui pourrait peut-être squizzé le son par hdmi ? Ta xbox, le son va bien à ta télé via HDMI ? Tu n'as pas moyen d'essayer un autre câble quand même ? Le HDMI va-t-il directement à ta tv ou passe par un ampli HC ?



Je n'ai pas de câble optique, déjà qu'il faut acheter le câble HDMI avec l'apple TV, cela ferait cher pour cette petite boite. Mais je pense que je vais finir par essayer cette solution. 
Avec ma xbox le son sort bien via HDMI. Le câble HDMI va bien directement à ma télé. 
Un amis mac bidouilleur passe ce weekend pour voir... Encore un espoir de pouvoir profiter de cette boite noire.


----------



## gibet_b (22 Octobre 2010)

Ok, c'est étrange. Le câble hdmi qui sort de l'Apple TV va aussi directement à la TV ou est-il branché sur un home cinema ? Parce qu'il existe des amplis HC (comme le mien, par exemple, d'une grande marque "pourtant" : Denon) qui ont des *entrées* et *sorties* HDMI mais qui ne servent en fait que de "hub", et sont incapables de prendre le son sur le HDMI. 

Je suppose que tu as essayé tous les réglages de son sur l'Apple TV...

Ça me laisse perplexe... Deux Apple TV défectueuse sur le même problème, c'est étonnant. Es-tu allé voir sur les forums américains voir s'il y avait d'autres personnes qui avaien tle même problème ?

Tu n'as pas accès chez toi ou des parents proches, à une autre TV avec une entrée HDMI pour essayer avec ton Apple TV et ton câble (ou avec un autre câble) ?

En informatique, pour trouver la cause des problèmes, le mieux est de tester en changeant tous les composants un à un. Je sais que ce serait dingue mais c'est pas impossible que ça fonctionne avec un autre câble hdmi même si celui-ci fonctionne avec ta xbox. Mais surtout n'en achète pas, essaye de trouver quelqu'un qui puisse t'en prêter un qqs heures le temps de tester.


----------



## ZenGeek (23 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je rencontre le même problème avec le son de l'Apple TV 2....

J'ai deux écrans de marque LG. L'un récent et l'autre ancien en 720p...

J'ai aussi deux appareils : une PS3 et un ancien modèle Apple TV (première génération).

Les deux appareils sont connectés en HDMI, ils fonctionnent très bien sur l'un ou l'autre des écrans : Affichage vidéo ok (même en 720p...) et sortie son impeccable.

J'en conclu que je n'ai pas de problème de cable ou de prise sur les écrans (j'ai échangé les câbles, testé les prises etc... sur les deux TV).

J'ai reçu mon Apple TV 2 dans la semaine. Il fonctionne parfaitement sur l'ancien écran LG (image et son super) mais ne fonctionne pas sur l'écran plus récent (image ok mais pas de son).

Quand je dis pas de son c'est pour tout (ce n'est pas un problème de codec), pas de Musique, Radio, Films ou TV Show achetés sur l'itunes store.

Dans l'ancien écran il n'y a que deux options pour les réglages de l'entrée son. Alors que sur le récent il y en a trois... déjà c'est un signe que les composants qui gèrent le son ne sont pas les mêmes.

Et même en utilisant les réglages de l'ancien Tv sur la plus récente, cela ne change rien, toujours pas de son.

je peux donc dire :

- que je n'ai pas de problème de prise HDMI sur les TV
- que je n'ai pas de problème de cable HDMI
- que je n'ai pas de problème d'Apple TV 2 (il fonctionne très bien sur un des écrans)
- que mes réglages son fonctionnent avec une PS3 et Apple TV1, ils sont donc bons.

et donc que le problème est au niveau de l'entrée son HDMI de l'écran LG récent....

M'avez vous suivi ? y a t il un expert LG dans la salle ? ;-)

Merci par avance


----------



## gibet_b (23 Octobre 2010)

Ou alors c'est un "défaut" de conception de l'Apple TV 2 qui fait qu'il peut ne pas être compatible avec des tv un peu "anciennes". Peut-être est-ce juste un problème au niveau software ?


----------



## MacPinpon (4 Novembre 2010)

gibet_b a dit:


> Ou alors c'est un "défaut" de conception de l'Apple TV 2 qui fait qu'il peut ne pas être compatible avec des tv un peu "anciennes". Peut-être est-ce juste un problème au niveau software ?



J'ai bien peur que tu ais raison... Je ne trouve toujours pas la solution. La solution serait de changer de tv... Ils sont fort chez apple pour nous faire acheter du matos!


----------



## Nephou (5 Novembre 2010)

oups! sujet à fusionner avec celui-ci http://forums.macg.co/apple-tv/incompatibilite-apple-tv-2-et-lg-477862.html

on dirait


----------

